# do i need content managment?



## Braveheart (Apr 28, 2009)

when i upload files to my site via filezilla (successful transfers) my site doesn't change...and i deleted the original index.html that the host gave. so im guessing this means i need to download and install Joomla?


normally i would be using my freaking $650.00 Dreamweaver CS4 for this but since its gay and won't accept my FTP info i have to use filezilla.


----------



## BroBQ (Apr 28, 2009)

You shouldnt need to use Joomla for the web server to update your files... what host you using?


----------



## Braveheart (Apr 28, 2009)

host = http://www.blackapplehost.com/user_index.jsp
domain = https://www.name.com/checkout.php
website = http://bravetech.info/


----------



## BroBQ (Apr 28, 2009)

Are you creating the web site with dreamweaver then just uploading via filezilla?

check the path in dreamweaver for the location of the file... Or skim through the html and make sure the paths are correct


----------



## Braveheart (Apr 28, 2009)

ok i downloaded and extracted a template to my desktop...ran filezilla and dragged all the files from the template into the remote site and it all transferred.


----------



## BroBQ (Apr 28, 2009)

depending on what you will be using the web site for... a CMS might make your life easier


----------



## Braveheart (Apr 28, 2009)

ok...what should i know before install Joomla? anything i need to install, set up before?


----------



## DavidG (Apr 28, 2009)

yes.nowadays..CMS is very important to webmaster to update the contents.






just my 2 cents,


----------



## Braveheart (Apr 28, 2009)

ok, are there any joomla experts here? i don't even know where to start...im reading the site now.


----------



## BroBQ (Apr 28, 2009)

Its pretty simple to install ... modifying and changing content around can be tricky. I used Joomla for about 2 years. I started with zero web expereince, and did pretty well with it. What is the focus of the site?


----------



## Braveheart (Apr 28, 2009)

ok, the focus is a blog were i can update on my hardware and software projects and i also want a shopping cart system, buy section and easy access to downloads for my customers.


----------



## Braveheart (Apr 28, 2009)

ok it says this on the host site:

Note: Most applications need a database; make sure you have a database, including a database user defined before attempting any installation! 

in the install applications section.


----------



## BroBQ (Apr 28, 2009)

does your host provide SQL and myPHP or phpadmin? before you install joomla, you need to create the SQL database on your host


----------



## Braveheart (Apr 28, 2009)

Morrison5891 said:


> does your host provide SQL and myPHP or phpadmin? before you install joomla, you need to create the SQL database on your host



ok, will this http://dev.mysql.com/downloads/mysql/5.1.html#downloads work?

and yes, my host supports all of those.


----------



## BroBQ (Apr 28, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Braveheart (Apr 28, 2009)

http://dev.mysql.com/get/Downloads/...MySQL-5.1/mysql-5.1.34-winx64.msi&mirror=pick

should i install the HTTP or FTP version? or does it matter?


----------



## Th0rn0 (Apr 28, 2009)

In my opinion do NOT install joolma. Although some people love it its the biggest ball ache you will every come across. Personally I recommend E107 or PHP-Nuke. E107 is really easy to use and has so much support its unreal.


----------



## Braveheart (Apr 28, 2009)

Th0rn0 said:


> In my opinion do NOT install joolma. Although some people love it its the biggest ball ache you will every come across. Personally I recommend E107 or PHP-Nuke. E107 is really easy to use and has so much support its unreal.



you against everyone elses opinion...sorry but im going to try Joomla, if i hate it than I'll try PHP-nuke.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 28, 2009)

Braveheart said:


> when i upload files to my site via filezilla (successful transfers) my site doesn't change...and i deleted the original index.html that the host gave. so im guessing this means i need to download and install Joomla?


It usually takes upwards of three days for a domain name server (DNS) to update.  Once the domain name is current, FTP updates have immediate effect.


----------



## Braveheart (Apr 28, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> It usually takes upwards of three days for a domain name server (DNS) to update.  Once the domain name is current, FTP updates have immediate effect.



 it took mine 5 hours...which i find insanely long, so yeah mine updates but not completely...like not all the pics come up, etc. so im setting up MySQL and Joomla to see if that works it out.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 28, 2009)

Seeing as http://www.bravetech.info/ and http://www.bravetech.info/index.html don't go to the same place, the DNS still isn't current.  At this point, pursuing a CMS will make things worse, not better.

I suggest waiting 72 hours from setting up the domain name.  If after 72 hours it isn't correctly linking, notify your host.


----------



## blTb (Apr 28, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Seeing as http://www.bravetech.info/ and http://www.bravetech.info/index.html don't go to the same place, the DNS still isn't current.  At this point, pursuing a CMS will make things worse, not better.
> 
> I suggest waiting 72 hours from setting up the domain name.  If after 72 hours it isn't correctly linking, notify your host.



Nope. It's because the site index is 'index.htm' 



About pictures:

- Go to website control panel and look for "caching options" or something like that and make sure it's turned off
- Connect over FTP and make sure that folders structure and file sizes match(maybe something wasn't completely uploaded). 
- Find '.htaccess' file and try to add this:


> <Directory /images>
> Allow from All
> </Directory>


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 28, 2009)

blTb said:


> Nope. It's because the site index is 'index.htm'


Indeed it is.  Why would the server be redirecting index.html content though?  Ah, all broken links go there.


All the links to the images are broken--the pictures haven't been uploaded.  For instance, it is looking for this image:
http://www.bravetech.info/images/userlogin_enter.gif

It also redirects to the same site index.html does.


----------



## Braveheart (Apr 29, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Seeing as http://www.bravetech.info/ and http://www.bravetech.info/index.html don't go to the same place, the DNS still isn't current.  At this point, pursuing a CMS will make things worse, not better.
> 
> I suggest waiting 72 hours from setting up the domain name.  If after 72 hours it isn't correctly linking, notify your host.


ok, thanks for info...if it doesn't happen then what?



blTb said:


> Nope. It's because the site index is 'index.htm'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


where would .htaccess be? and theres nothing similar to "cashing options"...what does this do?



FordGT90Concept said:


> Indeed it is.  Why would the server be redirecting index.html content though?  Ah, all broken links go there.
> 
> 
> All the links to the images are broken--the pictures haven't been uploaded.  For instance, it is looking for this image:
> ...



ok, and what do you suggest to fix this?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 29, 2009)

In your webhost, you'll have an httpdocs or some other folder that represents the root directory of your domain site.  Most likely, this is the directory you placed that index.htm in.  All you have to do is make an "images" folder in that directory and put all the missing images in that "images" folder.  I'm sure DreamWeaver already created all those files for you in the correct folder hiearchy--just upload the lot.


----------

